# Where is everyone from?



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

Just trying to find out where everyone is from,

More European, UK, USA?

G


----------



## Mud&Rox (Mar 5, 2012)

the hills of NE Tennessee here...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Most people on here are from Ghana, Sudan, Antarctica, Fiji, and Tasmania...

I have run into the odd American and Canadian on here, but they are a bit weird and few and far between.

I did talk to a guy from the UK on here 6 months ago, but he was a whinger and got sick of the site and left..

You wouldnt happen to be from Alberton Sth Africa would you OP?
Cheers


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

New Mexico, USA Albuquerque area. Some of the best trails in the west.:thumbsup: Come on down to the Land of Enchantment.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

Asheville, NC. Recently moved here for it's sheer awesome-ness.


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

Tones

I would be from Alberton, Brackenhurst to be specific?

G



Tone's said:


> Most people on here are from Ghana, Sudan, Antarctica, Fiji, and Tasmania...
> 
> I have run into the odd American and Canadian on here, but they are a bit weird and few and far between.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

THE Centex..lol


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

And where is "THE Centex?

G



ArmySlowRdr said:


> THE Centex..lol


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

A little information behind the original question,

Good possibility that we might be relocating to the UK (or Europe), so looking to make contact with enough members to ride with potentially in the future.

And while at it find out about riding locations.

G


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

georgelza said:


> Tones
> 
> I would be from Alberton, Brackenhurst to be specific?
> 
> G


Hey Georgelza, how are those springboks goin mate, we will beat you in 2013 lol

I was taking the piss in my thread, i saw you were from Alberton under you avatar, thats why i asked.

On a serious note, this is an American website, i'll take a rough stab in the dark and say about 80% here are Americans, followed by maybe 5-10% Canadians and the other 10% made up from the UK, Australia,NZ, a few from sth Africa like yourself and a few from other places round the globe.

cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

hehehe,

though maybe you also from this side of the pond.

was not sure if the site is European/UK based or USA based/magazine. Clearly cleared up now.

G



Tone's said:


> Hey Georgelza, how are those springboks goin mate, we will beat you in 2013 lol
> 
> I was taking the piss in my thread, i saw you were from Alberton under you avatar, thats why i asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

and oh btw Aussie... 

We'll just have to see about the Rubgy and Cricket... and 2013.

G


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

IMO roughly an area along the I-35 corridor from San Marcos (North of SanAntonio) to just south of the DFW metroplex. Easier if you envision it as from Austin to Waco going South to North--

Specifically I live in Killeen, one of the cool military cities with a low cost of living where higher pay can go far.



georgelza said:


> And where is "THE Centex?
> 
> G


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

east coast of canada here !!!! maritimes


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Atl


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dallas. Great mtb scene... seriously.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheyenne and Laramie, Wyoming.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

Socal Here.., in case u dont know, Socal is Southern Caliornia in US and A. 
I live just outside Los Angeles, about 20 min on Christmas Day, because no traffic.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

georgelza said:


> Just trying to find out where everyone is from,
> 
> More European, UK, USA?
> 
> ...


New York City


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Michigan. 30 miles north of Detroit, in the suburbs.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Michigan as well, over in Ann Arbor.


----------



## jtrink (Oct 27, 2010)

Harrisburg, PA. You get used to the rocks...


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

So. Cal. Was in Orange County(urban/suburban), now in San Bernardino County (suburb/High Desert)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

georgelza said:


> Just trying to find out where everyone is from,
> 
> More European, UK, USA?
> 
> G


But Uk is not Europe? 
About me, I am european, I am writing from Italy


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Maryland, USA- I live ~16 miles from the Washington Monument. 

There are over 30 trails around the greater Washington DC metropolitan area and plenty of additional places to ride a couple hours drive away in Western Maryland, Pennsylvania and West Virginia.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Kansas City, Missouri. We are blessed with around 100 miles or so of singletrack and a top notch trail crew that keeps them all well groomed and ready for knobbies.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Near: 33.595211,-117.884202


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Born and raised in Milwaukee WI, living in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan for the last decade or so......


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

San Diego


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

toscano said:


> But Uk is not Europe?
> About me, I am european, I am writing from Italy


UK folk hate to be called European. We had a few in the office in the U.S. for a week. I got *****ed out by one for calling a Englishman a Euro.

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080214130927AAOibVe


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Williamsburg, VA


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Norway, a smidge above 69* North.


----------



## icedog (Sep 20, 2012)

Miami, FL...riding here is on a capped landfill....


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

middle of the state.... NC


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Arizona, the good part.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

bay area, northern california.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

It's listed in my profile, off there to your left.


----------



## Clemmer (Dec 23, 2012)

Southwestern Ontario, Canada


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

God theres a lot of Americans here, i wonder what we can do to get rid of them all?


----------



## motoolfan (Nov 30, 2012)

Central Mo


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Ogden, UT. Great place to call home.

I am an Air Force brat, so I have lived all over. Really like the western US though. Can't imagine living anywhere else.

I get freaked out when there are no mountains around!

frog


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

Tone's said:


> God theres a lot of Americans here, i wonder what we can do to get rid of them all?


when they start jumping off the (fiscal) cliff - we'll take them as one of our provices. we wouldnt let them go bankrupt. 
Canadian. Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't worry, I know

The relocating to UK is not cast in stone, might be to Europe also. thats why I asked who's in the UK, (see the comma) or Europe. 

G



toscano said:


> But Uk is not Europe?
> About me, I am european, I am writing from Italy


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Tone's, if it wasn't for us Americans you wouldn't 
have very many people to talk to.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Near: 33.595211,-117.884202


If you come home on day and your bikes are gone, I swear, I didn't take them.



Tone's said:


> God theres a lot of Americans here, i wonder what we can do to get rid of them all?


WMDs

We are all from the Big Bang!


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Lakewood, CO (Western suburb of Denver) Trail city baby! I was born in freakin' CO! Never leaving except to ride on a trip somewheres. I've ridden in 11 other states and would like to get to the rest.


----------



## Oz (Mar 16, 2008)

Southern California, Fullerton, Orange County to be exact.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

from that place where that bloke put the shrimps on the barbie.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Summit Valley, So Cal. The Fertile Crescent of hush hush clandestine DH trails.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Earth ...


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Central Maine, USA. Great group of peeps doing trail building and advocacy in our area.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

From your mums bed.....


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I am from here, not there. If I wasn't from here, then I would be there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

thickfog said:


> UK folk hate to be called European. We had a few in the office in the U.S. for a week. I got *****ed out by one for calling a Englishman a Euro.
> 
> Is England an European Country? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers





georgelza said:


> Don't worry, I know
> 
> The relocating to UK is not cast in stone, might be to Europe also. thats why I asked who's in the UK, (see the comma) or Europe.
> 
> G


...I know, I'm getting old and getting older I become even more polemical...


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Barcelona


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

inter said:


> in US and A


Few seem to make that distinction between US and A.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Arizona, the good part.


waiiiitt a minute. there's a good part?


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> Hey Tone's, if it wasn't for us Americans you wouldn't
> have very many people to talk to.


And if it wasn't for Europeans all Americans would be natives.. 

I'm one of those Europeans that stayed in Europe, born and raised in Denmark.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Massachusetts..Trails right out my back door.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If you come home on day and your bikes are gone, I swear, I didn't take them.
> 
> Lol... That's why I put "near" and used a spot a couple miles from my actual house. But f you PM me I'll give you my social, DOB, etc.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Virginia. 

I am also a member of the worldwide MTBR dysfunctional family.


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

Sanford, North Carolina here.


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)

Belgium


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Jersey Shore-just west of marker #39 on the ICW


----------



## Apteryx (Nov 27, 2005)

Nelson, New Zealand.
Great place to ride and live.

I'm prepared to discuss rugby only, not cricket.
Actually I I know very little about either - but apparently nor do our cricket team.


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

SoCal Chino close to good trails.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

South Louisiana


----------



## ovwok (Sep 22, 2012)

Born at San Fernando Hospital So Cal, when friend's of my parents came to the nursery to see the new baby and said "which ones yours"... My dad said "that's easy, the white one with no hair"...


----------



## JCostello (Aug 20, 2012)

Ridgefield CT... Lots of trails close by.


----------



## spiderjason (Dec 26, 2012)

Houston, TX


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Mazukea said:


> waiiiitt a minute. there's a good part?


Well, I'm in the stupid part, so a good part exists.

-S


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

New River, Arizona, USA. I live a mile and a half from the Black Canyon Trail couldn't ask for a better location if you ask me!


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Auckland, New Zealand.

But don't hold that against me - I grew up riding Craters of the Moon (Taupo) and the Redwoods (Rotorua), so I still know that there is life south of the Bombays...


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Metro Manila, Philippines 

Where riding on potholed streets between buses, 10-wheeler trucks and zipping 250lb motorcycles make for an exciting urban ride.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

The "country" central North Carolina, building my own trails right behind my house. Only 46 acres to play with.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

CA, USA, on the outer hinges of San Diego.


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

Petaluma, California.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

The Macaroni Mountains, overlooking the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

The smallest state in the union, Rhode Island. Known as the Ocean State, and home to the latest Miss USA/Universe.
Come here for the beaches...









The babes...









Stay for the beer...









And the biking...


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

ATX representin'


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

From Illinois, the Chicago area.


----------



## rodd (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a European from Portugal...


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

San Pedro Sula, Honduras, Central America.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Akron, Ohio.

Please try not to be jealous.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gainesville FL Go Gators!!


----------



## FlyMolo (Dec 28, 2012)

Brantford, Ontario, Canada

Terrible city, but cheap living!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gdtrfb24 said:


> Gainesville FL Go Gators!!


What, no University of Miami love?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Canada. All of it. I've lived in Halifax, Kingston, Belleville, Picton, Peterborough, Toronto, Hamilton, St. Catharinaes, Niagara Falls, Welland, Port Colborne, Winnipeg, Calgary, Vancouver, Victoria, Parksville, Qualicum Beach and Whiskey Creek.

Now I live here.


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

Northern Quebec, Canada

A small town with a strong MTB community...


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Morgantown West Virginia. I've lived all over the country but Morgantown is by far my favorite.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Simi Valley, California


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Tillsonburg, (SW)Ontario Canada.

michael


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

mykel said:


> Tillsonburg, (SW)Ontario Canada.
> 
> michael


Tillsonburg! My back still aches when I hear that word.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

georgelza said:


> and oh btw Aussie...
> 
> We'll just have to see about the Rubgy and Cricket... and 2013.
> 
> G


Dream on you two also rans. The All Blacks will continue to make both the Wallabies and Springboks their whipping boys in 2013. 

As for cricket ... well ... the less said about that the better! 

Oh yeah ... and I'm from Taupo, New Zealand. A small town with a (relatively) big lake and some great Mtb tracks.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Mazukea said:


> waiiiitt a minute. there's a good part?


BWAHAHAHA AZ is not gonna be happy at this Maz


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Dream on you two also rans. The All Blacks will continue to make both the Wallabies and Springboks their whipping boys in 2013.
> 
> As for cricket ... well ... the less said about that the better!
> 
> Oh yeah ... and I'm from Taupo, New Zealand. A small town with a (relatively) big lake and some great Mtb tracks.


LOL, if you keep stealing the Samoans, Tongans and any other islanders you can get your hands on for the last 50 years you might go ok lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

AmbientLight said:


> Auckland, New Zealand.
> 
> But don't hold that against me - I grew up riding Craters of the Moon (Taupo) and the Redwoods (Rotorua), so I still know that there is life south of the Bombays...


How are the sheep goin over there? do you like em shaven or wooly?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Trail Ninja said:


> Tillsonburg! My back still aches when I hear that word.


You have a few boyfriends in Tillsongburg, Ninja?:skep:


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Tone's said:


> LOL, if you keep stealing the Samoans, Tongans and any other islanders you can get your hands on for the last 50 years you might go ok lol:thumbsup:


None in the Wobblies of course! Poloto Nau, Timani Kepu, Digby Ioane all good Anglo Saxon Aussie names.


----------



## Davey Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

Born and raised Marin County, CA.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> None in the Wobblies of course! Poloto Nau, Timani Kepu, Digby Ioane all good Anglo Saxon Aussie names.


LOL, We are very multi cultural here, its the land of the fair go, those guys are as Aussie as a kangaroo


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What, no University of Miami love?


Heck NO!!!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Recent transplant to the Colorado front range from Oregon. I've lived all over the US, but the Pac NW has been my favorite place so far.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Mazukea said:


> waiiiitt a minute. there's a good part?


Just a little part.


----------



## COBilly (Jun 30, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> San Diego


Noone else has taken advantage of this yet so I might as well do the honors. What's it like living in a whales vagina?
I love Anchorman 

I'm from the northerrn 'burbs of Denver, CO, USA

To the posters from FL...go 'Canes!


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

Bryan, TX


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Tone's said:


> LOL, We are very multi cultural here, its the land of the fair go, those guys are as Aussie as a kangaroo


LOL fair enough!

I'm looking forward to the Lions series next year. Once the Wobblies get all their injured frontliners back they should be too strong for the Lions. Deans may be a crap coach but that's offset by Gatland, another overrated Kiwi coach.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Tone's said:


> How are the sheep goin over there? do you like em shaven or wooly?


Haha yup.

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> Oh yeah ... and I'm from Taupo, New Zealand. A small town with a (relatively) big lake and some great Mtb tracks.


I used to love riding in Taupo, but haven't ridden Craters since they cut all the trees down (uh, about 13 years ago haha). Do the locals still ride there or are there newer better tracks these days?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gdtrfb24 said:


> Heck NO!!!


My good friend is going to be their star TE next year! Then it's off to the NFL.


----------



## B_Mental (Jul 15, 2012)

Tasmania, Australia here !


----------



## STONEWALL (Feb 24, 2008)

Long Island, new york


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Delta, British Columbia (one of the affordable 'burbs near Vancouver)


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

Long Island, NY here.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

My Great -Grandfather on my fathers side emigrated to the US in 1898 from Germany and the second he set foot on US soil, he made it a rule that all of his children would speak English only. 

That posed problems for me in my HS German class.

My Great Grandmother on my fathers side comes from a very long line of Mennonites that were some of the first "Pennsylvanian Dutch" settlers in Lancaster County. That's where I picked up my fondness for "Ethnic Cooking" and most all of my Holiday foods come from her hand me down recipes.

My Grandfather on my mothers side emigrated to the US in 1910 from Sweden and married an Underwood, who's line can be traced back to the Mayflower. He later went own to invent the electric car starter, vs the old hand crank but had the patent stolen by his supervisor.


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

Christchurch, new Zealand. 
Prefer my sheep marinated and I don't know anything about rugby or cricket.


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

hmmm

and your neighbours allow you to stay there, no knowledge of Cricket and Rugby, unheard of 

We'll leave the other subject be.

G



clockd said:


> Christchurch, new Zealand.
> Prefer my sheep marinated and I don't know anything about rugby or cricket.


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

Let's not start stereotypes eh.

I do like rugby because it involves beer, don't ask me technical terms like knock on etc. I am lucky to live in Canterbury with the crusaders because they win a lot. 
The Team | Crusaders


----------



## georgelza (Sep 7, 2012)

I was just joking, in response to your "don't know anything about rugby and cricket comment"
and the 2nd chirp about the sheep,

not to worry, light hearted banter...

G



clockd said:


> Let's not start stereotypes eh.
> 
> I do like rugby because it involves beer, don't ask me technical terms like knock on etc. I am lucky to live in Canterbury with the crusaders because they win a lot.
> The Team | Crusaders


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

Latvia, Europe

Don't try to find it on map, it is small, but we have best bmx rider


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

No worries G

Kiwis/ Aussies/ British all share the same sense of humour. We don't tend to take things that seriously.


----------



## rawtor51 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aberdeen Scotland


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Mount Dora, Florida. The Florida hill country.


----------



## nick6sic6 (Apr 14, 2011)

Katerini,North Greece


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Central Vermont


----------



## nastygrandma (Jul 25, 2012)

Long Beach, California - Checking in!


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

Beaver falls pa

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

Originally from Manila, Philippines now residing in Long Beach, California.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Bermuda here, theres actually a few of us on here fattiremassive!


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

born and raised and still live in Paris where the frogg eaters live


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Thousand Oaks, CA. In other words...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Switzerland*

 
my home trail
in the heart of europe > Switzerland :thumbsup:

cu m10b


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Small town USA*

Originaly from the sticks in Albion, Me USA population 1,946
now in the slightly more populous Allenstown, NH USA population 4,843

i'm just a country bumpkin :thumbsup:


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Cantabria, north of Spain


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello from Oulu Finland!


----------



## cbell3186 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gurnee, Illinois


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Trail Ninja said:


> Canada. All of it. I've lived in Halifax, Kingston, Belleville, Picton, Peterborough, Toronto, Hamilton, St. Catharinaes, Niagara Falls, Welland, Port Colborne, Winnipeg, Calgary, Vancouver, Victoria, Parksville, Qualicum Beach and Whiskey Creek.
> 
> Now I live here.
> 
> View attachment 748730


You missed Saskatchewan, Quebec and Newfoundland, but you've certainly gotten around the country. 

I'm from and currently live in St. John's, Newfoundland. A well kept MTB secret.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShaleBreaker (Sep 16, 2012)

Highlands Ranch, CO


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Seagrove Beach, FL


----------



## morethanweb1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm an American currently working in Singapore


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Eagle Colo.*

Singletrack bliss


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

You'll never guess.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm from Scotland, but I now live in CO via London, Paris and NYC.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Massachusetts, USA


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

4th generation Sonoma Country native now residing in Marin County (next county down on the way to San Francisco) and "birthplace" of mountain biking. The Times just did a piece: http://travel.nytimes.com/2013/01/27/travel/36-hours-in-marin-county-calif.html?_r=0


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I am from outer space but currently reside in Hendersonville NC (close to Asheville). 
I live minutes away from some of the best mountain biking in the world. (Pisgah and DuPont)


----------



## SpaceCraft (Jan 25, 2013)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> IMO roughly an area along the I-35 corridor from San Marcos (North of SanAntonio) to just south of the DFW metroplex. Easier if you envision it as from Austin to Waco going South to North--
> 
> Specifically I live in Killeen, one of the cool military cities with a low cost of living where higher pay can go far.


Good definition. I'm in Austin. The Hill Country (the area around Austin including Burnet, Fredericksburg, Boerne, etc) is what I consider Central Texas, but it's really much bigger. As they say...everything's bigger in TX.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I live in Kensington, Philadelphia, PA, but I'm from Davenport, Iowa.


----------



## Carter13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just North of Portland Oregon on the other side of the Columbia.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Rangoon, Burma. But now they call it Yangon, Myanmar. Which is more correct.


----------



## bob82pigdog (Jan 9, 2013)

Atlanta, GA

EZuphill - I grew up in Beaver Falls, PA. Just curious of where you ride around there?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

From NWPA now living in SLC, UT.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Florida. Still stuck in my birthtown. Heading out west in the next couple of years. Can't wait!


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Mesa, AZ, born and raised.


----------



## xbmxpro (Dec 1, 2012)

Lowell, Massachusetts


----------



## enfyre (Jan 25, 2013)

Manitoba Canada


----------



## rgc52 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Jersey Shore! just west of marker 39 on the ICW:thumbsup:


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Southern central Tennessee.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

rgc52,


> The Jersey Shore! just west of marker 39 on the ICW


I spent a week in December working on repair and storm damage clean-up at Long Branch and Shore Acres near Tom's River. I hope you came through unscathed.


----------



## spooney2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Another one from Atlanta Ga.


----------



## broogiedad (Sep 10, 2012)

Lenoir NC...nestled in the foothills of the majestic Blue Ridge strain of the Appalachian Mountains!!!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

10 years ago.... Northern Ireland born and bred.


----------



## arevuar (Jan 27, 2013)

Latvia, EU


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

grand rapids michigan.


----------



## tbutter (Dec 10, 2012)

Wausau,Wi.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Long Island, New York


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Toronto. Barely any trails. Got to go up north!


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

Ocean Twp, NJ (Long Branch area), Lived here pretty much all my life except for a year and a half in Port Saint Lucie, FL


----------



## devojrx7 (Feb 12, 2011)

North Little Rock, AR here.


----------



## bikecore (Jan 2, 2013)

Germany.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a little west of Denver, CO


----------



## speedracer1993 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mass USA


----------



## Cujodo (Jun 13, 2009)

Sidney, (aka, West Egypt) Nebraska


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm in Aarhus, Denmark right now but I am Icelandic.


----------



## GoProGuy01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Bellingham, Wa. Home of Galbraith Mtn.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Now living in S Florida....born in N. Jersey, lived in Ft. Collins CO for 5 years before moving to this sweathole


----------



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

Twin Cities for me.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 25, 2013)

SoCal, OC.


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

Originally from Long Island NY. I now live Carlisle PA .Michaux State Forest is 20 min from my front door-100+ miles of uber technical singletrack. Aint life grand!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Born in Quezon City, Philippines. Moved to Queens, NY when I was 13. Been in NY ever since.


----------



## dman777dman777 (Oct 20, 2009)

austin, texas...and before that san antonio texas.


----------



## Josue (Sep 6, 2011)

Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

EZuphill said:


> Beaver falls pa


Me too!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Central Valley California is were I live now, I am from Auburn California (wish I lived in the red dirt still)


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

From Windsor, Canada originally, but now in Orlando, FL.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Grew up in So. Cal and ended up in Alberta, Canada for the last 10 years....Made a wrong turn in Albuquerque. Lol.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

*Shalom *from Israel


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

From Dallas, Tx...currently going to school in Oxford, MS

went to High School in St. Louis, MO


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Originally from a small town in Oklahoma. Then I lived in Seatlte, WA; Traverse City, MI; Long Beach, CA; Seward & Juneau Alaska, and now near Anchorage, Alaska. 
Soon to be moving back to small town in Oklahoma.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

OkieInAlaska said:


> Originally from a small town in Oklahoma. Then I lived in Seatlte, WA; Traverse City, MI; Long Beach, CA; Seward & Juneau Alaska, and now near Anchorage, Alaska.
> Soon to be moving back to small town in Oklahoma.


Very nice mix of places. I love the traverse city area.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Born and raised in Humboldt county, now call Colorado Springs home, currently deployed to Qatar.


----------



## brendrew (May 2, 2013)

Saskatchewan Canada


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Akron, Ohio.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Massachusetts, MTB capital of the world. LOL.... (actually, we have one of the largest state park systems in the country, plenty of trails...






About DCR







www.mass.gov


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Earth


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

From this country famous for


----------

